# Sacramento Zine Symposium



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 24, 2009)

::::THIS YEAR WE ARE PRESENTING THE FIRST ANNUAL SACRAMENTO ZINE SYMPOSIUM::::

This is a showcase for all the alternative press that is underrepresented in the sacramento/davis/norcal community. It's a chance to make friends, network, and share your experience or lack there of in the world of zines. We should all be working together, and this is the first step! Vendoring, food, everything, is FREE and featuring KDVS DJs and food by Food Not Bombs Sacramento.

There is plenty of space available!

>>>Schedule of events:

1-2pm: Intro [What is a Zine?]

2-245: Lunch

245-345: Workshops [Distro]

345-415: Break

415-515: Workshop [Binding/Screenprinting]

515-545: Break 545-645:Workshop [Alternative Press Culture featuring Bob Ostertag]

645-7: Break 7-10: Dinner, Ending speech, Dance party!!



Anyone interested in vendoring at the Sacramento Zine Symposium should e-mail [email protected]



>>>GEN. INFO

>>Date: July 11th

>>Time: 1-10pm

>>Place: Brickhouse Gallery 2837 36th St. Sacramento, CA 95817
>>Contact: [email protected]


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 24, 2009)

sweet! i love seeing more stuff like this pop up. will this be an annual thing? if so ill add it to the annual events listing...


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 25, 2009)

I'm not reallysure yet. It's one of those things where we will see how it goes before deciding to do another one.


----------

